# hdtv ?'s



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

monoprice.com has good quality cables for the price. Unless you want to show off how much money you have, go ahead and get the Monster Cables.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

You do NOT need an HDMI cable.....

Stick with component video and you'll not only save some money, you'll have a BETTER picture....



Or, if you must, go out and buy a nice $100.00 HDMI and feel ripped off after you find out that it doesn't make things any better...


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Component cables are limited to that they only show up to 1080i, and with a Upconverting DVD, it only works with the HDMI cables, not with the Component. HDMI cables can be had through Monoprice for under $10 before S&H, or off the shelf for around $40.00 at Wal-mart, etc.


----------

